# Poll on Common Hereditary Diseases in GSD's



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

If you have owned any GSD's in the last 10 years, that were diagnosed with Hip or Elbow Dysplasia, DM, Mega esophagus, or EPI - Did you get the dog/puppy from?



What you considered to be a "Reputable breeder".

What you considered to be a "Back yard breeder".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HD - shelter


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Mild HD reputable breeder so much so that he promised me a free puppy, because of the diagnosis


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for your answer Jax. I think for the poll it would be unfair to categorize a shelter dog as anything but "unknown" for purposes of the poll. That would, unfortunately omit the dog from the poll for comparison purposes. 

I am thinking about delving into the complicated world of basic research to see if any of these diseases are being slowed by selective, health tested breeding. I couldn't find any source that compared the two to see if careful health testing has actually stemmed the tide of the GSD's more common genetic health issues at all, or if it is really helping to turn around these devastating health issues that are considered to be primarily hereditary.

While it is obvious that the health tests and selective breeding for health purposes are advanced and well respected, the results/comparisons are nowhere clearly defined. 

I am hoping that this poll may provide a small sampling of what people have actually experienced.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Mild HD reputable breeder so much so that he promised me a free puppy, because of the diagnosis


Thanks for your answer. Hopefully you will vote in the poll. Looks like reputable breeder from your answer. I have since posted my reason for the poll. Not intended to be anything other than general info. That's why there's a 10 year date range. No one can read any more into it than just general information gathering.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Oops--I didn't read Stonevintage's post--so I didn't see the "last 10 years" part. I have had 2 dysplastic dogs, both from reputable breeders, both with OFA'd parents, but it was years ago.

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Mild HD reputable breeder so much so that he promised me a free puppy, because of the diagnosis


Yes, same here with both of mine. One knew I would never trade, so she offered another puppy, but at that time I couldn't do another canine. So, she said that if I decided down the road to do a hip replacement, she would pay.

Susan


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Sirius Dog

Here's study that was done using GSD's in the SV. ( in 2005?)


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, shoot - the 10 year period got cut off. 1st time poll poster (sorry).

Should read in the last 10 years.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Sirius Dog
> 
> Here's study that was done using GSD's in the SV. ( in 2005?)


Thanks! That will help, though it is older info. Oddly enough, (noticed your WGSD avatar) The first I've looked at isolated the white gsd gene as a known gene before they started their research into the lesser known genes that trigger these diseases.....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Bought in the last 10 years or owned in the last 10 years?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Emoore said:


> Bought in the last 10 years or owned in the last 10 years?


Well, good question. I would need to be "owned" so it couldn't be counted twice - (once by the breeder and once by the owner). Normally, I understand that these disorders don't show themselves until the pup/dog has been with it's owner for a while.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

One of each. 

BYB - DM
Good breeder - EPI. 

Although I bought my DM dog back before there was any testing available for it.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> Thanks for your answer. Hopefully you will vote in the poll. Looks like reputable breeder from your answer. I have since posted my reason for the poll. Not intended to be anything other than general info. That's why there's a 10 year date range. No one can read any more into it than just general information gathering.



How do I vote in the poll?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Emoore said:


> One of each.
> 
> BYB - DM
> Good breeder - EPI.
> ...


That would be one of each. Will the poll let you vote twice? That would be great. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> How do I vote in the poll?


Just scroll to to the top of this page and click on the circle. Please let us know if that does not work for you. Thanks


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am on iPad using app. Don't see a circle. Maybe if I try new app.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It works in the new app. Voted.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

++


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stonevintage said:


> That would be one of each. Will the poll let you vote twice? That would be great. Thanks for your input.


No, you have to choose one or the other and you can't vote twice.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The poll won't let me choose both. HD/ED reputable breeder. The dog shows no signs of it in his movement. He does Have popping noises when he moves sometimes. Seems to be from the elbows. I have not had his xrays redone, but there was some debate about the positioning in the original xrays. 

Riley was from a backyard breeder or hobby breeder or some guy that just bred his female to a male. Anyway, He had a lot of health issues. His hips and elbows were great though. The disease he had caused his megaE.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My BYB dog has early DM, epilepsy, horrendous allergies, and is generally a walking disaster in both health and temperament departments.

My dog from a reputable breeder has had no issues in any department so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

For those that have had multiple dogs and need to answer both ways just do so by responding outside of the poll as several others have done below. Sorry, I didn't anticipate that problem. I'll manually total your responses at the end of the poll period and add them into the results. Thank You!


----------

